# My Mobile Welfare Unit



## ChrisCross (Jan 28, 2019)

Not sure if I am posting this correctly? - Last September I bought this Motorhome (ostensively for work - But), a 2004 Fiat Ducato Elnagh Marlin 4 Berth with Fixed Bed (35,000 genuine miles on the clock). I have replaced all of the Polyplastic windows (a couple leaked and steamed up) with Dometic Seitz windows with built in Cassette Blinds. Also installed in the past few weeks a 150 watt Solar Panel and Status 570 Directional TV / Radio Antenna System. added clip-on TV bracket at all points where we may watch TV (4 in total). I have fitted mud/snow tyres as I will be using in all weathers. Installed LED Lighting throughout. some very small damage on the back (a crack) so I took the opportunity to bond an aluminium checker plate to the back to strengthen it for carrying our 2 electric bikes. The aircon on the roof was already installed. 
I have bought a Gas-it system (twin 6kgs) and changeover as well as fill points for both sides of the motorhome but have yet to fit it.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jan 28, 2019)

That's a nice little van and has everything you need.
I do get irritated when people post all the things they have done to their vans as I would love to be able to do that but am not able. ( general ability plus age)
Have a lovely time in it.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks super


----------



## ChrisCross (Jan 28, 2019)

Moonraker 2 said:


> That's a nice little van and has everything you need.
> I do get irritated when people post all the things they have done to their vans as I would love to be able to do that but am not able. ( general ability plus age)
> Have a lovely time in it.



Thanks Moonraker. I Google and Youtube for what I don't know how to do. Usually works out OK and my son does the heavy lifting etc. as age is telling on me too.


----------



## REC (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks good! What is the metal on the hob? Just being nosey!!


----------



## ChrisCross (Jan 28, 2019)

REC said:


> Looks good! What is the metal on the hob? Just being nosey!!



It's a plastic bubble mat with suckers on it (B&M Store). it protects the glass top if something falls out of the cupboard above (which happened to us once in a caravan and the glass shattered).


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks a grand motor Chris. Enjoy your travels & enjoy your van.:camper::have fun::goodluck:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 15, 2019)

Great looking van, hope it’s working for what you wanted it for.


----------

